# IAMTHETREND reviews Edward Teabelly - must watch!



## sharper (Jul 8, 2009)

I wasn't sure if we already have a thread for product review videos that we've found, but Adam from I Am The Trend reviewed Edward Teabelly tees and I found the whole thing really fascinating! He goes over the four P's (packaging, pricing, printing and presentation) and I really found it incredibly informative and inspiring. I can see things we're doing right as a brand (the quality of our tees and our printing) and things we need to work on (packaging and the website, which everyone has been helpful enough to give us feedback on)

The video is at: IAMTHETREND TV: Edward Teabelly | I Am The Trend

Enjoy!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Great video. Edward Teabelly brand is going to the full distance.

Mark


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Adam is cool indeed and I love his reviews, I have been a fan for a very long time. I like watching the stuff people come up with to sell a shirt. Personally as long as the shirts arrives in good condition i'm good, the stickers and buttons and pretty wrapping paper goes straight in the trash. I'm weird I guess but I do love watching what people will come up with. Anyone remember the shirt he reviewed that came in the screen printed pizza box?


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey guys!

Glad you guys enjoyed the video. It's been a long time since I have been able to put aside the time to do one. After watching it back, I realized how dark the video was. I just moved into a new place and need to make a few adjustments.

Definitely appreciate the support guys. And yes Dave's brand is extremely solid! Color me impressed!


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah been a few months. Are u back to normal ?


----------



## sharper (Jul 8, 2009)

IAMTHETREND said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Glad you guys enjoyed the video. It's been a long time since I have been able to put aside the time to do one. After watching it back, I realized how dark the video was. I just moved into a new place and need to make a few adjustments.
> 
> Definitely appreciate the support guys. And yes Dave's brand is extremely solid! Color me impressed!


Thanks Adam! Loved the review, felt like it was honest and actually gave us a lot of great info as far as what someone looks for and the types of impressions we make we each piece of the total brand package.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm with you, tari, i could care less about all that. as iatt pointed out, it all costs money, so i figure i'm paying extra for garbage. i guess if i had a uber-cool idea like the pizza box, something that the customer would actually mention to other people, i could see doing it.... thought the tea bag was a cool extra, though i'd be reticent using it, lol. almost surprised the shirts didn't arrive in a poly tea bag.


----------

